# Snowstorm cripples sw & mw?



## Dino (Feb 26, 2013)

I guess it depends on how you look at it.  The news media says it's a crippling storm.  I say it's what we need in order not to have another droughtto that cripples farmers.  We've been getting snow up here in Michigan for a while these last few weeks, and I think it's a blessing.  You couldn't ask for it to come at a better time just before spring.


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 26, 2013)

Good point.


----------

